# Blown RC Drag Car



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

A four stroke with a blower.
http://www.imdra.com/phpforum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=354


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice find..I'd like to look at that up close.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Holy snikes!! Now that is sweet! Definitely an expensive class to run in, but it's gotta be fun!

Thanks for sharing bro!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like that alot! :cop:

Wonder what it would be like with my Saito 100 insted of that .56? :spineyes:


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

That thing is so cool. How big is the track they run on? Happy 4th


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jep527 said:


> That thing is so cool. How big is the track they run on? Happy 4th


Happy 4th dude. The track is a 10th scale 1/4 mile. 132 feet.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Cool some of my buds from Australia*

That is the group that I sent my Pro Mod too so it would run on two continents. One of them bought the chassis for the Plazma Rat. Ray is an old buddy of mine. I used to get parts for all those guys when I was into drag racing.

Griz


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like homes moved up to a bigger Saito!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Looks like homes moved up to a bigger Saito!


I would have loved to see the video of him test running it. Looks good, conceptually, but does it really work? LOL!

Biff, didn't we talk about this a while back? I thought there was really no big improvement at this scale? Of course, we were talking 2-stroke and not 4, so that might make a difference.

Awesome looking engine setup!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> I would have loved to see the video of him test running it. Looks good, conceptually, but does it really work? LOL!
> 
> Biff, didn't we talk about this a while back? I thought there was really no big improvement at this scale? Of course, we were talking 2-stroke and not 4, so that might make a difference.
> 
> ...


I doubt itll work bro. Thats just way too much horsepower for a 10th scale car. My Saito 100 will pull my 9 pound plane like a rocket ship.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I doubt itll work bro. Thats just way too much horsepower for a 10th scale car. My Saito 100 will pull my 9 pound plane like a rocket ship.


Oh, it may work for a foot or two. LOL! If it does that for a 9 pound plane, I can only image what would happen with this car. They'd probably need to lock the steering and line that car up right....even then, I question it not chewing through a gear, tires, or something. I guess we'll never see it run?

PD2


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

It's still the 82 in it.

http://www.youtube.com/user/microboost1#play/uploads/5/eeyp5P-TmDE


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

sixshootertexan said:


> It's still the 82 in it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/microboost1#play/uploads/5/eeyp5P-TmDE


Thats insane! LOL. Do you know what the time was? And for the rest of the crowd, The audio wasn't very good. Those engines sound much different in real life.

This is what a Saito 4 stroke sounds like.






Scuse me, I need a cigarette. :slimer:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for posting up the run with the 4-stroke rail Sixshooter! Things gets it and goes.

Biff - I think the exhaust pipe may be distorting the sound on the car.

PD2


----------

